# EN: What did Ben say happened to Tom?



## FreddieFirebird

Hi--
I am unsure if I have formulated this correctly, because it has both a present and past tense verb in a row.  I am not sure what this is even called, so I didn't know what to look up in my grammar sources.

I want to say:  What did Ben say happened to Tom.   (For clarity, something bad happened to Tom, and Ben was lying about it)

Qu'est-ce que Ben dit qui s'est passé à Tom.  (I used qui instead of que, thinking that it is a subject...otherwise I'd have used que)
Qu'est-ce que Ben dit s'est passé à Tom.  (quite literal from English, and likely not correct)

Thanks!


----------



## olivier68

"Qu'a dit Ben de ce qui est arrivé à Tom ?"

Le choix des temps dépend d'un contexte de rédaction un peu plus élargi.


----------



## Bezoard

_Qu'est-ce que Ben a dit qui est arrivé à Tom ?
Que Ben a-t-il dit qui est arrivé à Tom ?_
La phrase proposée par olivier68 n'a pas tout à fait le même sens.


----------



## olivier68

C'est bien possible... mais sans contexte élargi, je ne sais faire mieux.

Mais pourriez-vous préciser la nuance de sens entre nos propositions ?


----------



## Bezoard

Dans votre proposition, on peut comprendre que Ben a fait un commentaire sur ce qui est arrivé à Tom.
Dans les autres propositions, on doit comprendre que Ben dit ce qui est arrivé à Tom.


----------



## olivier68

Ah... oui... Je ne l'avais pas envisagée sous la forme "d'un commentaire" potentiellement subjectif.
Selon optique restrictive, effectivement vos propositions conviennent mieux.

Mais je trouvais vos formulations, que j'avais envisagées, un peu "lourdes" et aux allitérations peu appropriées.

Je me rends compte chaque jour de la difficulté de la traduction ;-)

Mais on en revient toujours au même problème : le manque de contexte ;-)


----------



## FreddieFirebird

Hmmm, I will try to be more clear.

Tom was killed by Ben.  But Ben lied, and said a bear killed him.  He lied, for obvious reasons.  No one knows yet that he's lying.  So I need a way of expressing "What did Ben say happened to Tom?" that doesn't indicate that he's lying.  The reader needs to accept Ben's statement as truth.

Silly play I am reading with intermediate low students.


----------



## FreddieFirebird

Bezoard said:


> _Qu'est-ce que Ben a dit qui est arrivé à Tom ?
> Que Ben a-t-il dit qui est arrivé à Tom ?_
> La phrase proposée par olivier68 n'a pas tout à fait le même sens.



Bezoard, is there a reason that you changed "s'est passé" to "est arrivé"?  Don't they both mean "to happen"?  Is yours better in this case, or more natural sounding?


----------



## Bezoard

FreddieFirebird
When there is no indirect complement, se passer = arriver
Quelque chose est arrivé = quelque chose s'est passé 
Mais "s'est passé à Tom" does not work in French. You can't use "se passer à quelqu'un".
Quelque chose arrive/est arrivé à quelqu'un 
Quelque chose se passe/s'est passé à quelqu'un


----------



## olivier68

Le voilà,  le contexte exact !

#7 Ben ment

so... #2 ;-)


----------



## FreddieFirebird

Thanks so much, Bezoard.  I (obviously) didn't know that!!  I'm always glad to learn new rules for grammar.  
I guess it makes sense that I can't use a reflexive AND an indirect object....


----------



## FreddieFirebird

olivier68 said:


> Le voilà,  le contexte exact !
> 
> #7 Ben ment
> 
> so... #2 ;-)



Do you mean message number 2?  
Qu'est-ce que Ben a dit de ce qui est arrivé à Tom?
And this does NOT give away the fact he's lying?


----------



## Bezoard

olivier68 said:


> Mais je trouvais vos formulations, que j'avais envisagées, un peu "lourdes" et aux allitérations peu appropriées.


Ces enchâssements de proposition sont toujours un peu lourds. Notez qu'on peut théoriquement dire aussi :
_Qu'est-ce que Ben a dit être arrivé à Tom ?
Que Ben a-t-il dit être arrivé à Tom ?_


----------



## Bezoard

olivier68 said:


> Le voilà,  le contexte exact !
> #7 Ben ment
> so... #2 ;-)


Ben ment, mais on n'est pas censé le savoir. Donc surtout pas #2 !


----------



## olivier68

On ne s'en sortira pas si le demandeur de la question ne se confie pas intégralement quant au texte qu'il souhaite traduire, il faut encore plus de contexte.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Bezoard said:


> Notez qu'on peut théoriquement dire aussi :
> _Qu'est-ce que Ben a dit être arrivé à Tom ?
> Que Ben a-t-il dit être arrivé à Tom ?_



I really like these.  I even like #7.  I don't think #2 fits as well.  To me, #2 means "What did Ben say about what happened to Tom", which, like Bezoard, I interpret to mean that he's giving his opinion of what happened rather than tellling the story of the incident.  With Bezoard's statement, they all still work regardless of whether or not Ben was lying.


----------



## Maître Capello

There are several options, but the most common/natural one is Bezoard's first suggestion: _Qu'est-ce que Ben a dit qui est arrivé à Tom ?_


----------



## olivier68

_"Qu'est-ce que Ben a dit qui est arrivé à Tom ?"_

C'est sûrement le plus proche du texte et le plus exact... mais j'ai connu des allitérations plus heureuses


----------



## Kelly B

Et que pensez-vous les plus experts de 
Selon Ben qu'est-ce qui est arrivé à Tom ?


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est aussi possible, mais le sens est légèrement différent. C'est la traduction de _According to Ben, what happened to Tom?_, qui ne signifie pas exactement la même chose.

_Qu'est-ce que Ben a dit qui est arrivé à Tom ?_ → Le locuteur sait que Ben a dit quelque chose à propos de ce qui est arrivé à Tom.
_Selon Ben, qu'est-ce qui est arrivé à Tom ?_ → Le locuteur ne sais pas si Ben a déjà dit quelque chose à propos de ce qui est arrivé à Tom.



olivier68 said:


> j'ai connu des allitérations plus heureuses


Je ne vois aucune allitération…


----------

